# can I freeze smoked plums?



## ttosmoker (Jul 23, 2010)

I smoked 2 black plums today because they happened to be sitting on the counter when I filled the smoker.  OMG!!  They must be just about the best thing in the world!  They'll be great on vanilla ice cream.

Anyway, is it possible to smoke a whole bunch while they're in season and freeze them for later?  Any tips or suggestions appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 23, 2010)

Don't see why not. I would halve and pit them, smoke, put on a wax paper lined sheet tray, freeze, then vacuum pack. They should keep a long time that way.


----------

